# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  تاپیک ویژه‌ی دیکشنری "ایران"

## hariva

این تاپیک فراخوانی است برای بحث در مورد پروژه‌ی دیکشنری "ایران"
از دوستانی که تمایل دارند به ساخت این دیکشنری کمک کنند خواهش می شود اعلام آمادگی کنند.خواهشمند است بگویید در چه ضمینه ای قادر به همکاری هستید.
این تاپیک ادامه‌ی تاپیک زیر است.

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=26354


در صورتی که بدون هیچ دلیل منطقی‌ای با این طرح مخالف هستید دلیلی وجود ندارد در این تاپیک چیزی بنویسید

----------


## Sir.V65j

سلام دوست عزیز
فکر کنم تو تاپیک قبلی هم گفتم ولی چون می گین اینجا بگیم من دباره می گم.
 من در ضمینه های VB وVB.NET 
و دوستم در ضمینه های VB و VB.NET و  Delphi  و  Java  

هر دو در خدمتیم .

----------


## hariva

بسیار عالی شد.حالا ما چهار نفر  شدیم و فکر میکنم برای ابتدای کار عالی باشد.جهت شناسایی ابتدایی بهتر است اسم های کوچک اعضا را ذکر کنم تا بعد از این با این اسم ها همدیگر را بشناسیم.

محمد با آیدی Sir.V65j
با تخصص در ضمینه های VB وVB.NET

xxx با آیدی xxx   ( دوست محمد)
با تخصص در ضمینه های VB و VB.NET و Delphi و Java 

پویان با آیدی pooyanm
با تخصص در ضمینه های  Java

متین با آیدی hariva
آشنا به VB وVB.NET

اگر دوستان دیگر هم دوست دارند به این پروژه بپیوندند اعلام آمادگی کنند. 

در گام نخست برای اینکه قدم به قدم و با یک برنامه به جلو برویم نیاز است که پروژه را مختصرا جهت اطلاع بیشتر شرح دهیم.
هدف اصلی پروژه تهیه‌ی نرم افزار دیکشنری است که همانند بابیلون عمل میکند اما دارای امکانات بهتری نسبت به آن است.من تاکیدی روی اوپن سورس بودن و یا رایگان بودن برنامه ندارم و در این باره مطیع نظر سایر دوستان هستم.
 مشخصاتی که این نرم افزار حتما باید داشته باشد
1 با آخرین استاندارد یونیکد باید مطابق باشد
2 از علایم اختصاری ISO استفاده کند
3 چند زبانه باشد
4 توانایی استفاده از فرمت های مختلف دیکشنری را داشته باشد
5 قانون کپی رایت را نقض ننماید!

اما پروژه فقط شامل ساختن این نرم افزار نیست (زیرا در این صورت کار زیادی برای انجام شدن وجود ندارد و ظرف دو یا سه هفته کار را میتوان تمام کرد).بخش دیگر پروژه که مقدم تر است تهیه‌ی استانداردی برای دیکشنری است.در اینباره مطابق نظراتی که در تاپیک قبلی مطرح شد به نظر میرسد فرمت xml  بهترین فرمت برای این کار باشد. فقط میماند جزئیات جداول موجود در فایل که من در این بخش چند فایل در تاپیک قبلی آپلود کردم که تا حدودی میتواند کمک کند. میتوان موارد دیگری به این جداول اضافه کرد که بهتر است دوستان همین ابتدا بگویند.
البته این برنامه فقط همین مدل دیکشنری را ندارد و مدل های دیگری دارد که من فعلا نمیگویم!! چون فعلا جزء رموز طرح است.

پس فعلا بحث بر سر فرمت دیکشنری است
میتوانید  اظهار نظر شماره ی 42 تاپپیک قبلی  را خوانده و فایل آن را دانلود کنید

----------


## raha_hakhamanesh

با سلام
من هم حاظر به همکاری در این پروژه بسیار خوب هستم امیدوارم کار خوبی باشه اگر مورد موافقت بود به من هم خبر بدین 
من در خصوص تئوری های الگوریتم ها کار کردم شاید کار عملیم بهتر از تئوری نباشه ولی حداکثر تلاشم رو می کنم
با سی شارپ کار می کنم اگه لازم شد می تونم با دلفی هم کمکتون کنم .
..::موفق باشید ::..

----------


## hariva

با تشکر از رها هخامنش از مشهد که اعلام همکاری فرمودند. فکر کنم انتقال تاپیک به این بخش خیلی مفید بود چون باعث دوباره فعال شدن این تاپیک شده است.

جهت هماهنگی بیشتر از دوستان عزیزی که تاکنون اعلام آمادگی کردند خواهش میکنم اگر  از یاهو مسنجر استفاده میکنند به آیدی من hariva1980 پیام بدهند.تا  در باره ی برخی مسائل از آن طریق صحبت کنیم.

----------


## amirlol

منم حاضرم کمک کنم


- Web Programming (ASP, ASP.Net, PHP , PREL , Cgi , AJAX)
- Web Designing (MX collection)
- Software Designing (C#‎, VB.Net, VB6, C++‎, ...)
- Database (MsSQL, MySQL, Oracel8i , DB2 )
- Graphic (Photoshop CS2 , Flash Mx ,....)
- 3D & Animation  (3Dmax&stadio , Phoser , Maya , Autocad ,...)
- Other (Matlab, Sap, ..... )
- Network

----------


## علی میرمحمد

در VB مثال مربوط به کشور و پایتخت را به صورتی کامل نماید که اگر خاصیت SORTED هر دو لیست TRUE بود انگاه با انتخاب کشور پایتختش و با انتخاب پایتخت  کشور مربوط به ان انتخاب شود با ایجاد TEXT BOX , LIST
برنامه را طوری کامل کنید که  از ورود مقادیر تکراری جلو گیری شود با استفاده ازSEARCH , MGS BOX

----------


## samira2

سلام
من هم حاضرم کمک کنم 
من در زمینه ی   # c  تا حدی روی این پروژه‌ کار کردم و سعی می کنم بتونم در خدمت باشم
با تشکر

----------


## ansar_m

حالا که جمعتون جَمعه چرا روی پروژه ترجمه متن انگلیسی به فارسی (با رعایت دستور زبان) کار نمی کنید؟

 :لبخند گشاده!:  دو روز دیگه همتون پیر می شید افسوس این روزا رو می خوریدا !

 :متفکر:  اگر بشه یه انقلاب در زمینه برنامه نویسی بر پا می شه.

اگر ارزش این پروژه رو بدونید باید اینجوری از PC جداتون کرد...




نام شما در تاریخ برنامه نویسی ایران ثبت خواهد شد.

کافیه یا بازم بگم ؟!!!


 :کف کرده!:  فکرشو بکنید دیگه استفاده از مطالب آموزشی اینترنت یا Help برنامه ها چقدر ساده می شه...

در قدم دوم میشه ازش Site Translation ساخت...

و در قدم بعدی دوبله مکالمه انگلیسی به فارسی (و بلعکس) !!!


البته الان هم مترجمی با عنوان ترجمه متن انگلیسی به فارسی در بازار هست اما تنها عنوانش همینه!  :لبخند گشاده!:  (تنها لغات جمله رو به ترتیب از انگلیسی به فارسی بر می گردونه که نهایتاً یه متن فارسی بی معنی بیرون می ده)


چند فایل PDF آپلود می کنم که برای شروع کار می تونه مفید باشه.

 :افسرده:  من خیلی دلم می خواد عضو گروهتون باشم اما متاسفانه ترم 2 نرم افزارم و هنوز اول راه...

----------


## Smart User

منم حاضرم کمک کنم . C#‎ و دلفی بلدم. از کجا باید شروع کنیم؟

----------


## hariva

در جواب دوست عزیز آقای انصار باید بگم
1-طرح شما طرحی خوب است
2-من آدم بدبینی نیستم اما ببینید که از  			سه شنبه 21 شهریور که من این پست را دادم فقط همین چند نفر اظهار علاقه کرده اند.حتی خود من هم از شر و شور افتاده ام.ای کاش  تاپیک قبلی را  پاک نمیکردند تا تقلا های من را میدیدید.
3-هدف این پروژه تا اینجا ساخت یک بانک اطلاعاتی متن باز دیکشنری  و یک برنامه ی شبیه بابیلون و حتی بهتر از آن.که بخش دومش میتوانست تجاری هم باشد.
4-من خود به شخصه در همین ضمینه تحقیق زیادی کردم و کلی فایل هم آرشیو کردم اما متاسفانه عدم استقبال شور من را هم از سرم پراند.
5-در مورد مترجم متن هم ایده ی خوبی است اما قبول کنید که پروژه ای بزرگ است.
پروژه ی بزرگ وقت زیاد و نیروی انسانی لازم دارد پس پروژه بزرگ باید تجاری باشد. 
انجام پروژه ی نرم افزاری در ایران چندان سود ده نیست چرا که به راحتی هرچه تمام تر برنامه ها هک میشوند و دست سازنده نرم افزار از همه جا کوتاه است.

6-علت بد کار کردن مترجم های موجود همان چیزی که شما گفتید عدم توجه به گرامر.ترجمه یک فن است که ارتباط زیادی با علم زبانشناسی دارد .این برنامه ها کمتر به این نکته ی ساده توجه میکنند.مشکلات مالی هم موجب عدم تحقیقات مناسب میشود.

پیروز باشید

----------


## m_diamond67

با سلام
من هم حاظر به همکاری در این پروژه بسیار خوب هستم .

با تشکر : m_diamond67

----------


## iransohrab

برای دلفی هم روی من می تونی حساب کنی . خوشحال میشم که یه گوشه کار هم دست من باشه .....

----------


## zfarhad2000

چرا به پروژه های بازمتنی که هم اکنون وجود دارن کمک نمی کنید تا کاملتر بشن؟ من خودم دو تا پروژه دیکشنری بازمتن می شناسم که خوب هم پیشرفت کردن ولی هنوز جا برای پیشرفت دارن.

----------


## Mamdos

> چرا به پروژه های بازمتنی که هم اکنون وجود دارن کمک نمی کنید تا کاملتر بشن؟ من خودم دو تا پروژه دیکشنری بازمتن می شناسم که خوب هم پیشرفت کردن ولی هنوز جا برای پیشرفت دارن.


کاملاً موافقم، مثلاً xfardic که احتمالاً فعال‌ترین و معروفترینشون هست، و توسط آقای آلن باغومیان (و برادرشون ظاهراً) توسعه داده می‌شه؛ ظاهراً ایشون از کمک خیلی هم استقبال می‌کنند.

----------


## pooyanm

> چرا به پروژه های بازمتنی که هم اکنون وجود دارن کمک نمی کنید تا کاملتر بشن؟ من خودم دو تا پروژه دیکشنری بازمتن می شناسم که خوب هم پیشرفت کردن ولی هنوز جا برای پیشرفت دارن.


تنها یک مشکل دارن تو ویندوز نیستن کی از ویندوز مفتی چشم پوشی می کنه بره سراغ لینوکس!

----------


## zfarhad2000

> تنها یک مشکل دارن تو ویندوز نیستن کی از ویندوز مفتی چشم پوشی می کنه بره سراغ لینوکس!


خوب این هم می تونه یکی از اهداف همین پروژه باشه یعنی پورت کردن این دیکشنری رویه ویندوز یا هر سیستم عامل دیگه ای.
من خودم به شخصه لینوکس رو به ویندوز بی دروپیکر ترجیح می دم و معتقدم که نرم افزاری که نوشته میشه نباید وابسته به یک پلتفرم خاص باشه یعنی باید یک دیکشنری باشه که هم رویه لینوکس اجرا بشه و هم رویه ویندوز.

البته شاید یکم منتقل کردن XFarDic رویه ویندوز سخت باشه ولی یه پروژه دیگه به اسم دیکشنری سیب هستش که فکر کنم با پایتون نوشتنش منتقل کردن این رویه ویندوز نباید کار سختی باشه.
این لینکش: http://code.google.com/p/sib/

یه تصویر هم ازش گذاشتن: http://sib.googlecode.com/files/Screenshot-fa-en.png

----------


## amir222

بستگی داره که بخواهید برنامه رو با چه مجوزی انتشار بدید. اگه قراره به صورت نرم افزار آزاد در بیاد که خب منم هستم ولی وقت اضافی برای تولید یه نرم افزار انحصاری دیگه رو ندارم. بعدشم اگه قراره به صورت یه پروژه همگانی در بیاد دیگه باید از چیزهایی مثل vb.net و C#‎ این جور چیزها حرفی به وسط نیاد چون فقط برای یه سیستم عامل خاص میشه برنامتون. پیشنهاد من استفاده از C خالص برای زبان اصلی برنامه هست که با رابط کاربری GTK+ همخون شده باشه تا توی همه ی سیستم ها اجرا بشه و از سرعت بالایی برخوردار باشه. یا اگه زیاد روی سرعت پافشاری نمیکنید زبان اصلی رو به Python تغییر بدید تا مدیریت پروژه راحتتر باشه. دیگه امروزه کمتر نرم افزاری ساخته میشه که فقط برای ویندوز نسخه ای ارائه بده... بعدشم این نوع برنامه نیاز به کسایی داره که به برنامه فکر کنن نه به تکنولوژی مورد استفاده در اون. وقتتو رو با طراحی این برنامه با چیزایی مثل C#‎ یا دلفی یا vb تلف نکنید. البته جاوا کاملا جایزه و برای این کار هم قابلیت کافی رو داره.
البته با این صحبت هایی که تا الان انجام شده فکر نمیکنم کسی کاملا قصد تولید این نرم افزار به صورت آزاد رو داره. خلاصه هر وقت قضیه کاملا روشن شد بدونین که منم هستم.

----------


## pooyanm

در گفتگوهای پیشین روی پروانه GPL ترجیحا نگارش 2 اتفاق نظر بیشتری بود.(این گونه به نظر می رسید). بخشی از دردسر زبان برنامه نویسیه چون هر کسی دوست داره با زبانی که خودش کار می کنه پروژه انجام بشه (از جمله خود من)

----------


## MAiLDEREMi

با تشکر از دوستان فکر می کنم تعدادتون دیگه کامل شده عضوهای بیشتر دردسر ساز می شن البته منظورم دوستان بالا نیست.

به نظر من هر گونه مبدل فارسی به انگلیسی هم که ساخته شود باز نیاز به تأیید نوشته توسط یک مترجم است ولی تجربه نشون داده "کار نشد نداره"

در آخر بگم که اگر از VB.Net استفاده می کنید حتما یه سری به https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=70179 بزنید ;)

----------


## pesarkhobeee

:لبخند:   :لبخند:   :لبخند:   :لبخند:  
مدتی بود که پیدام نبود!
خب فکر کنم اگه شما هم به یه غول بیشاخ و دم مثل کنکور برمیخوردید همین جوری می شدید!
البته هاریوا خان با من در زمیته تایپیک
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=64283
اشنا هستند.
می خواستم بگم فکر من در مورد دیکشنری که در تایپیک بالا بود ! خوب بود ! ولی مثل اینکه جز خودم هیچ کس نتونسته اونو اجرا کنه!
ولی من می تونم بعد کنکور اون رو به این تایپیک انتقال بدم البته با کلی تصحیح!
منظور ! برای منم جا نگه دارید؟!

 :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hariva

> مدتی بود که پیدام نبود!
> خب فکر کنم اگه شما هم به یه غول بیشاخ و دم مثل کنکور برمیخوردید همین جوری می شدید!
> البته هاریوا خان با ....


همانطور که دوست مان pesarkhobeee گفتند ایشان طرح خوبی برای یک ترجمه ی اولیه از متن ارائه کردند.که البته در اول راه است.از دوستان خواهش میکنم به آن مبحث هم سری بزنند.
نکته ی دیگر این است که در مورد پروژه فعلی در مورد زبان برنامه نویسی من متردد هستم همانطور که دوست خوبمان اشاره کردند هرکس زبانی که بلد است را بهتر میداند .زبانی که من بلدم ویبی دات نت است که از قرار معلوم چندان بدرد این پروژه نمیخورد .
اگرچه من در این پروژه بیشتر دوست دارم نقش هماهنگ کننده  و محقق را داشته باشم تا برنامه نویس چون برنامه نویس قابلی نیستم.
به نظر من همه ی دوستانی که علاقه به همکاری دارند زبان پیشنهادی خود و همچین زبان هایی که بلدند را بنویسند تا به یک اجماع برسیم.
آباد باشید

در ضمن تلفظ نام کاربری من هریوا است

----------


## pooyanm

سلام
بهتره استارت کار زده بشه

----------


## noorsoft

من هم حاضرم کمک کنم

----------


## hariva

تصویر ضمیمه نمای اولیه ی برنامه است.
1-ابتدا کاربر کلمه ای مینویسد و یا با روش هایی چون روش انتخاب کلمه در بابیلون کلمه انتخاب شده و به بخش تولیدگر گزارش فرستاده میشود.

2بخش تولیدگر گزارش به لیست دیکشنری های نصب شده ی خود مراجعه کرده و کلمه را به مفسر های دیکشنری های مختلف میفرستد.

3هرکدام از مفسر ها داخل دیتابیس های خود را جستجو کرده و حاصل را بصورت html به بخش تولید گزارش میفرستند.

4-تولیدگر گزارش نتایج دریافتی را به هم اتصال میدهد و به رویه ی کاربری جهت نمایش میفرستد.

5-نتیجه نمایش داده میشود.


فکر کنم با روش فوق بشود هرکس با زبانی که دوست دارد بتواند کار کند و در ساختن بخشی از برنامه سهیم باشد.

----------


## hariva

چند توضیح دیگر

1 - فهرست دیکشنری ها یک بانک اطلاعاتی کوچک است که شامل اطلاعاتی درباره دیکشنری های نصب شده میباشد.این بانک اطلاعاتی در هنگام نصب یا رفع نصب دیکشنری ها بروز میشود.

2- این برنامه باید کاملا یونیکد را ساپورت کند.

3 - ما یک بانک اطلاعاتی دیگر هم لازم داریم آنهم لیست کد 3 حرفی زبان ها میباشد.این لیست وجود دارد ،چیزی که ما باید بدان اضافه کنیم چپ به راست و راست به چپ بودن زبان ها میباشد.

4 -برنامه نویسی مفسر ها باید به گونه ای باشد که  سایرین هم بتوانند  برای   فرمت های دیگر دیکشنری  مفسر بسازند  ( که به دلایلی ما نباید بسازیم).  

فکر کنم استارت کار را من زدم.فقط میماند دوستان نظر اصلاحی خود را درباره ی این روش بدهند.در ضمن دوستانی که واقعا میخواهند در پروژه سهیم باشند لطفا زبان هایی را که بلدند را بنویسند.تا یک زبان را به عنوان زبان واسطه انتخاب کنیم.

----------


## pesarkhobeee

سلام
تخصص من تو VB6 . ولی من کمی تا قسمتی با طرحتون در این حالت مخالفم !
چرا ؟ چون طرح شما فاقد یه فکر خوبه!
شاید بپرسید چرا؟
چون نهایت اینه که به بابیلون تبدیل میشه!
بدون یه فکر نو!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
چرا ما اسم Xfardic رو می دونیم ولی اسم یالمه دیکشنری دیگه رو نمی دونیم!
چون نو اوری داشت! یه خلاع رو پر کرد ! روی یه پلات فرم جدید ارائه شد!
به نظر من این وقت تلف کردنه اگه بخواهیم چرخ رو دوباره اختراع کنیم؟؟؟؟اونم بدونه نو اوری!
برای شروع بهتره دنبال فکرهای نو مثل مال من !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! و رفع خلاع ها باشیم .
نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## pooyanm

سلام
دوست گرامی پروژه و ایده شما و دیگران سر جای خود قابل بررسیه. همونطور که شما ایده خودتون را معرفی کردید تا دیگران در صورت تمایل با شما همکاری کنند ما نیز این پروژه را برای کاربران علاقه مند به این زمینه پیشنهاد دادیم. در صورت موفقیت این پروژه برنامه شما می تونه برای ترجمه یا هر پردازشی که به چنین واژه نامه ای نیاز داره از این پروژه کمک بگیره. (اهداف دیگه پروژه در اولین فرصت منتشر می شه.)

در ضمن آقای hariva من تا جایی که وقتم اجازه می ده علاقه مند به کار روی این پروژه هستم اگر نیاز شد با pm هم می تونید در تماس باشید.
در مورد اون لیست هم:
http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Templat...rdered_by_code

----------


## pesarkhobeee

فکر می کنم سوع تفاوتی شده!
من نگفتم بیاید رو برنامه من کار کنید "همونطور که قبلا گفتم حاضرم اونو به این جا منتقل کنم"ولی سوال من این بود ایده نو تون چیه؟
در ضمن اگه یه نگاه دقیقتر میکردید ! می دیدید تنها کسی که به هریوا خان پس از درخواستشون گفته با کدوم زبان کار می کنه و اعلام امدگی کرده منم!!!
ولی اگه از انتقاد سازنده بدتون می یاد ؟؟ اون یه مسئلهی دیگست!
پس لطفا فکر نکنید می خوام برای تایپک خودم مشتری جمع کنم!

----------


## pooyanm

سلام
مشکلی با تاپیک شما نبوده و نیست شما می تونید با رعایت قوانین سایت در هر جایی از این سایت در مورد کاری که در دست انجام دارید گفتگو کنید. _سر جای خود قابل بررسیه_هم به معنی در تاپیک جدا قابل بررسیه نیست این پروژه رو به عنوان یک دیتابیس مشترک بین همه برنامه های ترجمه و... تصور کن (به ناچار برای بار دوم این جمله را تکرار کردم) به پست شماره 3 این تاپیک نگاه کن همونجا هم گفته شده که در صورت موفقیت این پروژه گسترش برنامه های وابسته به اون پیش بینی شده. نمی دونم چرا چنین برداشتی از نوشته من داشتی! اگر با برنامه شما مشکلی بود صریحا گوشزد می شد.
در ضمن در همون پست شماره 3 از ویژگی های این پروژه کمی گفته شده تا جایی که آقای hariva به همه گفتن ایده نویی برای واژه نامه در کار نیست بجز فرمت نو و انعطاف پذیر برای بانک اطلاعاتی و جزئیات آن، ولی یکی از دلایل اصلی برای لزوم این پروژه *ویژگی* ویرایش پذیری و در دسترس بودن منابع برای پیشنهادهای آزادانهء همگانه. امکانی که در دیگر واژه نامه های آریانپور، بابیلون و... دردسترس نیست.

با این امید که پاسختو گرفته باشی و در آینده همکاری خوبی در کنار هم داشته باشیم.

----------


## pesarkhobeee

سلام
شاید یه خورده تند رفتم!
بهر حال منم امید وارم همکاری خوبی داشته باشیم.
تازه می تونه اولین برنامه ای که از نتایج این تایپیک استفاده می کنه برنامه من باشه!
برای همین من پست جدیدی در تاپیک خودم زدم وعکسهایی یا به قولی  screen shot هایی از برنامم اونجا گذاشنم!
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...322#post356322
منتظر نظر و همکاری دو جانبه هستم . 
به امید موفقیت.

----------


## hariva

فایل ضمیمه شامل یک پوشه است  فایل اصلی دیکشنری یک فایل mdb میباشد.این پوشه شامل زیر شاخه ای به نام files میباشد که شامل فایل های مورد نیاز دیکشنری از جمله فایل های چند رسانه ای میشود.فایل mdb  به عنوان پیشنهاد برای ساختار جدول های دیتابیس ارائه میشود.قابل ذکر است که تاکیدی بر استفاده از فرمت mdb نیست و ارائه بدین فرمت جهت سادگی کار است.

دیتابیس شامل 3 جدول است.

1-مهمترین جدول dict است که از دو ستون تشکیل شده است.

2-جدول مهم بعدی جدول info است که اطلاعات در باره ی دیکشنری به ما میدهد.مثلا:

version نشان دهنده نسخه ی دیکشنری است که در هنگام آپدیت کردن آن بکار می آید.

input و output نشان دهنده ی زبان ورودی و خروجی دیکشنری است.این کد ها به نمایش اطلاعات کمک میکند مثلا راست به چپ بودن زبان را تشخیص میدهد و یا اینکه متناسب با زبان فونت مناسب تر را  برای متن انتخاب میکند.

keywords شامل تعدادی واژه ی کلیدی برای معرفی و یا استفاده برای جستجوی دیکشنری است مثلا در باره ی یک دیکشنری مربوط به آناتومی پزشکی به زبان فارسی میتواند شامل موارد زیر باشد

آناتومی،بافت،فارسی،پزشکی

descriptions عبارت از توضیحاتی درباره ی دیکشنری است

type عبارت از نوع دیکشنری است.از آنجا که مطمئنا در طول زمان تغیراتی در فرمت دیکشنری خواهیم داد بهتر است تا برای نوع و شماره تعین کنیم تا  نرم افزار استفاده کننده بتواند خود را با آن هماهنگ کند.

output type بخش بسیار جالبی است این بخش نشان دهنده ی نوع خروجی دیکشنری که در جدول dict قرار دارد میباشد.این گزینه میتواند شامل مواردی اینچنینی شود text ,html

header و footer شامل بخشی است که سازنده دیکشنری دوست دارد در ابتدا و انتهای خروجی به نمایش در آید.
 icon شامل آدرس آیکون مربوط به دیکشنری است.


3- جدول دیگر جدول creator است که شامل اطلاعاتی درباره ی سازنده ی دیکشنری میباشد.

لطفا نظر اصلاحی خود را درباره ی این ساختار ارسال کنید.

----------


## omideiran

این یک برنامه است یه فقط دیتابیس رو گذاشتید

----------


## hariva

> این یک برنامه است یه فقط دیتابیس رو گذاشتید


این دیتابیس پیشنهادی برای دیکشنری استاندارد برنامه است.از آنجا که نقش پایه ای دارد فکر میکنم بهتر باشد تا ابتدا به یک اجماع برسیم. تا آنزمان تکلیف زبان برنامه نویسی هم مشخص شده است.

در ضمن این فقط یک نمونه از دیکشنری های برنامه است برای دیکشنری های دیگر میتوانید پیشنهاد بدهید.

----------


## E.Mousavi

سلام
من هم حاضرم کمک کنم و تو زمینه برنامه نویسی web application و windows application با زبانهای Asp.NET و C#‎ و C++‎ و با Sql server 2000 , 2005

----------


## hariva

> من هم حاضرم کمک کنم و تو زمینه برنامه نویسی web application و windows application با زبانهای Asp.NET و C#‎ و C++‎ و با Sql server 2000 , 2005


از قرار معلوم وزنه ی زبان C داره تو این پروژه پر رنگ تر میشه .بد هم نیست . نظر بقیه چیه؟

----------


## pooyanm

سلام
پیشنهاد من اینه که یک نگارش با در نظر گرفتن همه استانداردهای مدون با جاوا توسعه داده بشه و هر کسی تمایل داشت یک ویرایش از اون را با زبان دیگه و با الگوبرداری از کدهای اصلی منتشر می کنه. اینجوری از هر محیطی امکان همکاری هست. راستی من این روزا در اولین فرصت فرمت دیکشنری را برای xml آماده می کنم. کاملترین بانکی که از واژه ها درسترس هست چیه؟

----------


## hariva

> سلام
> پیشنهاد من اینه که یک نگارش با در نظر گرفتن همه استانداردهای مدون با جاوا توسعه داده بشه و هر کسی تمایل داشت یک ویرایش از اون را با زبان دیگه و با الگوبرداری از کدهای اصلی منتشر می کنه. اینجوری از هر محیطی امکان همکاری هست. راستی من این روزا در اولین فرصت فرمت دیکشنری را برای xml آماده می کنم. کاملترین بانکی که از واژه ها درسترس هست چیه؟


سپاس از همکاری ،اما بعد
1-در فرمت پیشنهادی من یک نکته از قلم افتاده بود و آن عبارت بود از script متن.برخی از زبان ها مانند کردی دارای دو نوع رسم الخط لاتین و عربی هستند باید این گزینه هم به جدول info افزوده شود.

2-در مورد پیشنهاد شما درباره ی جاوا من موافقم ،البته بهتر است بقیه هم نظر بدهند.منتها حالا که این پیشنهاد را دادید چه بهتر که چراغ اول را روشن کنید.جاوا زبان خوبی است و قابل اجرا روی همه ی سیستم ها.از لحاظ بصری هم زیباست.

3-آیا منظور شما از بانک کلمه ،بانک کلمه اینگلیسی است ؟ اگر اینطور است باید بگویم بانک های زیادی وجود داره خود من چند تاشو دارم اما متاسفانه دارای کپی رایت  هستند. تنها مورد اوپن سورسی که من میشناسم همان دیکشنری وبستر 1913 میباشد.که اگر خواستید من در خدمتم ،منتها فایل mdb آن در حالت زیپ شده هم حدود 3 مگ میشود.

پایدار باشید

----------


## pooyanm

سلام
من این مدت جستجوهای زیادی انجام دادم و نتیجه ای بهتر از همون وبستر پیدا نکردم ولی اندازه اون حدود 13 مگ بود: ftp://ftp.dict.org/pub/dict/
یک نتیجه مهم دیگه ای که از جستجوها بدست آمد فهرستی از چند دیکشنری بود که بعضا حجم خیلی بالایی (حدود 700MB) داشتند که در همین ابتدا لزومی بر دریافت اونا ندیدم تا در مراحل بعدی با حوصله بیشتر اونا را ببرسی کنیم:
Open Source Dictionary Downloads

من در اولین فرصت کار را روی وبستر 1913 شروع می کنم از اونجایی که فرمت پیشنهادی شما نیاز به بررسی بیشتر داره من کار را با یک فرمت ایکس ام ال ساده شروع می کنم تا در ادامه یک فرمت کامل و نهایی را با دقت تهیه کنیم.

----------


## hariva

دیکشنری هایی که دارای فرمت dict هستندنیاز به مفسر مربوط به خود دارند.من یک نمونه اوپن سورس آن را که با vb.net است را دارم.

در ضمن من فکر میکنم اگر بر روی ساختار برنامه هم کار کنیم بد نباشد.مخصوصا بخش مفسر آن که کلمه ی ورودی را میگیرد و html  باز میگرداند.

----------


## pooyanm

برنامه dict را برای جاوا دارم ولی این وبستر اصلی را از کجا باید دریافت کرد؟ ورژنی که کاملا بدون لایسنس باشه؟

----------


## hariva

منظور شما از بدون لایسنس چیست.چون میدانید که مستندات اوپن سورس هم دارای لایسنس مربوط به خود هستند.
در ضمن لینک مربوط به دیکشنری وبستر را برایتان ارسال کردم

_خودمانیم یک جورهایی مرا هم وسوسه میکنید که بروم جاوا یاد بگیرم._

----------


## hamed_bostan

منهم قابل باشم میتونم کمک کنم: hamed_bostan@yahoo.com

----------


## hariva

pooyanm عزیز فکر کنم وقتش رسیده باشد.

----------


## pooyanm

> pooyanm عزیز فکر کنم وقتش رسیده باشد.



سلام مشکل اینجاست که وقت دانشگا! هم رسیده
با این حال قول می دم کار را ادامه بدم

----------


## arashagha

سلام
چی شد پس به کجا ها رسید
من گرافیستم و همه جوره هستم

----------


## pooyanm

فعلا که وقت برای کار روش نیستیه کارهای محدودی انجام شد که ادامه پیدا نکرد

----------


## vahid4134

به خاطر این ادامه پیدا نکرد که از یک رویه خوب شروع نکردید . الان همه دوستان خواستند کمک کنند اما چکونه رو من در کل تاپیک نفهمیدم باید یک cvs یا یک مدیریت پروژه ای چیزی بود. اما اصلا خبری از اینها نبود

----------


## Nima NT

منم اگه قابل بدونین حاضر به همکاری هستم
تخصص من امنیت اطلاعات هستش ، البته با VB.NET هم کار می کنم
اگه خواستین بهم ایمیل بزنین.
nima.nikjoo@gmail.com

----------


## ahmadsystemco

سلام خدمت تمام دوستان
اگر قابل بدونيد من هم هستم.
من در زمينه C#‎.Net در ويندوز كارهايي بلدم. مثل يك نمونه ساده كه اينجا گذاشتم پروژه ديكشنري و لايتنر باكس Dictionary & Leitner Box 
البته خيلي ساده و مبتدي است.

----------


## Malakootee

دوستان سال جدید شد ولی هیچ خبری نیست و نشد! :ناراحت: 
این پروژه اینجوری به هیچ جایی نمیرسه حالا حالا ها :افسرده:  :ناراحت:

----------


## iranpc2009

دوستان به قول Malakootee این پروسه به هیچ جا نمی رسه .

حد اقل یکی تون یه هسته از برنامه بده تا دیگران اون رو ارتقا بدند .

واگر نه این پروژه به ولله به جایی نمی رسه حالا پشت سر هم نظر بدین .

----------


## M_P_1374

من یه دیکشنری دارم میسازم محیط قشنگی داره تقریبا کامله ولی نصف جونش رو هنوز کامل نکردم
بانک لغات!!!  :متعجب:   :گریه:   :قهقهه:   :خجالت:   :گیج:   :کف کرده!:   :اشتباه:   :ناراحت: 
ولی اگه دوستان بیان میتونیم کاملش کنیم
در حال حاضر فقط انگلیسی به فارسی و بلعکس هست و با کمک دیتابیسی که یکی از دوستان گذاشته بود تونستم بیشتر از 40000 لغت رو بهش بدم
با زبان V.B ( Visual Basic 6.0 ) نوشتمش و اگه کسی در زمینه ترجمه کد ماهر باشه میشه به زبان های دیگه هم درش آورد
چند تا اسکرین شات هم ازش میذارم
در ضمن از یک OCX توش استفاده شده که کار یکی از دوستان نمیتونم تو فروم پیداشون کنم ولی چون OCX همراه با سورسشه قابل استفاده در ویندوز ویستا و 7 هم هست
امیدوارم این دوست منو ببخشن که از سورس OCX ایشون استفاده کردم
فایل حجمش 2 مگابایته و چون اندازش بیشتر از حجم استاندارد توی سایته جای دیگه آپش کردم
اینم لینک
http://rapidshare.com/files/25000191...onary.rar.html

----------


## com_eng_abasszadeh

سلام بچه ها من برنامه نویس سی شارپ هستم تا دلتون هم بخواد پروژه نوشتم....کارای گرافیکی هم انجام دادم الان هم طراح نرم افزار هستم ...اگر نیازی بهم شد و تونستم کاری انجام بدم خبرم کنید
com_eng_abasszadeh@yahoo.com

----------


## behnam-s

پس چی شد؟ پروژه به این خوبی؟ آیا استارت خورده؟
به نظر من اولین کار اینه که فعالان پروژه باید یک نفر از حرفه ای های بخش RUP رو از طریق مدیر یا پیام خصوصی پیدا کنن که حاضر به همکاری باشه. تا برای پروژه و وظیفه ها برنامه ریزی کنه ! . 
البته من فکر می کنم از دیکشنری های موجود استفاده کنین و ازشون یه مترجم متن بسازید!

----------


## Dictionary

قصد من ایجاد یه پروژه مشابه همین كه اینجا گفتید هست كارهایی هم تا الان انجام دادم ولی امیدوارم بتونم اینجا چند نفر رو پیدا كنم كه حاضر باشن تو اوقات فراغتشون دیكشنری ها رو تبدیل كنن تا بتونیم به مجموعه فعلی اضافه كنیم بانك فعلی هم حدود 50 مگ شده كه شامل كاملترین دیكشنری انگلیسی به فارسی هست و نمونه اش هم جایی دیگه منتشر نشده و حداقل یكسال كار تمام وقت براش انجام شده كه اگر به طور جدی همكاری كنید بی هیچ چشمداشتی همینجا منتشرش می كنم یكی از مهمترین كارهایی كه باید انجام بشه تبدیل سایر دیكشنری های بابیلون به يه فرمت معمول مثل csv, excel, access يا هر فرمتي كه قابل پردازش به صورت متن باشه هست 

در ضمن ديكشنري فعلي به صورت html و در مرورگر نمايش داده مي شه با يه جستجوي منحصر به فرد كه در حالت آفلاين هم كاملا بي عيب عمل مي كنه و امكان ايجاد chm با حفظ همه عملكرد وجود داره البته مشكل فعلي اينه كه اگر بخوام همه محتوا رو آفلاين كنم بيش از چند ميليون صفحه مي شه چون فعلا 250 هزار مدخل وجود داره و هر كدوم يه صفحه مجزا دارن و بيش از صد گزينه تنظيمات براي هر صفحه يعني 25 ميليون صفحه آفلاين كه هيچ راهي براي انتشارش وجود نداره مگر اينكه تنظيمات و جستجو كاملا حذف بشن و 250 هزار صفحه با فرمت rar به كاربر داده بشه كه اين هم راه حل خوبي نيست 

روش بهتري كه هست اينه كه هر كاربر يه وب سرور داونلود كنه و نرم افزار ديكشنري و بانك sql رو هم از اينجا بگيره و همه امكانات ديكشنري هم در اختيارش قرار بگيره فقط اين روش مناسب كاربران متوسط هست كه بتونن يه سري تنظيمات هم روي سيستم شون انجام بدن 
راه حل ديگه اي هم وجود داره كه در دراز مدت مي تونيم در موردش بحث و تصميم گيري كنيم و اون هم اينه كه روي دي وي دي يا چند تا سي دي اين فايلها كه حجم كاملشون نزديك به يك گيگ هست ارسال بشن مزيتش هم اينه كه فايل تصاوير و تلفظ ها هم براي همه ارسال مي شه (البته تلفظ ها هنوز توي ديكشنري اضافه نشدن دليلش هم اين بود كه قرار دادنشون توي html كار ساده اي نيست) اگر كسي حاضر به اين كار هست اعلام آمادگي كنه تا من هم روي اين گزينه كار كنم و يه دي وي دي به آدرسشون بفرستم كه تكثير كنن

در مرحله فعلي "*دوستاني كه بتونن ديكشنري هاي بابيلون رو ك*ر*ك كنن بيشترين كمك رو به اين پروژه خواهند كرد*" توي همين تاپيك هر كاري كه در زمينه ديكشنري مي تونيد انجام بديد رو اعلام كنيد بيشتر كار ديكشنري فارسي رو خودم تا الان انجام دادم يه ديكشنري انگليسي كامل به نام Merriam-Webster Collegiate® Dictionary هم قصد دارم به پروژه اضافه كنم پس:
*"اولين گام پروژه تبديل Merriam-Webster Collegiate® Dictionary به فرمت قابل دسترسي مانند اكسل يا اكسس هست"*

در ضمن يه نكته مهم اينه كه من تقريبا هفته اي يه بار يا كمتر مي تونم بيام نت دلايل زيادي داره كه گفتنش فايده اي نداره فقط اين نكته رو بگم كه چون با تاخير اينجا سر مي زنم كسي دلخور نشه براي همين هم لازمه كه يه نفر كار رسيدگي به اينجا رو عهده دار بشه و همينطور در سايتهاي ديگه نظير پي تي، مجيدآنلاين و... هم تاپيك دعوت به همكاري بزنه پس اگر فرد يا افرادي كه زياد به اين سايت سر مي زنن خواستند همكاري كنن اعلام كنن لزومي نداره حتما برنامه نويس حرفه اي باشن

از دوست عزيزي كه اين تاپيك رو راه انداختند هم تشكر مي كنم :تشویق:  هر چند دير اينجا رو پيدا كردم  :ناراحت: 
اميدوارم به زودي اولين نسخه ديكشنري رو با كمك شما منتشر كنيم
 :خجالت:

----------


## Dictionary

در ضمن اگر هیچ کدوم از راه حل های بالا جواب ندن فقط یه دیکشنری فشرده می تونم بذارم به دلیل مشکل سرعت

----------


## Dictionary

آی دی یاهو من هم: dicsee هست
اگر کسی تمایل داشت اد کنه تا بتونیم کار رو شروع کنیم

----------


## PublicDomain

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=209163
در اینجا یک نسخه از بانک دیکشنری برای دوستان علاقه مند دردسترس است در تکمیل ان ما را یاری کنید
با آرزوی موفقیت برای شما

----------


## saleh.hi.62

> منم حاضرم کمک کنم
> 
> 
> - Web Programming (ASP, ASP.NET, PHP , PREL , Cgi , AJAX)
> - Web Designing (MX collection)
> - Software Designing (C#‎‎, VB.Net, VB6, C++‎‎, ...)
> - Database (MsSQL, MySQL, Oracel8i , DB2 )
> - Graphic (Photoshop CS2 , Flash Mx ,....)
> - 3D & Animation  (3Dmax&stadio , Phoser , Maya , Autocad ,...)
> ...


مثل اینکه آگهی استخدام دادن

----------


## ilius.gnu

سه سال و نیم پیش یه نفر فکر می‌کنم با نام کاربری Open Dictionary یه برنامه‌ای رو توی این فروم منتشر می‌کرد به نام Open Dictionary aka QueerDick
الآن هر چی می‌گردم نه پست و تاپیک‌ش رو پیدا می‌کنم نه کاربرش رو. کلاً هیچ اثری ازش نیست.
کسی می‌دونه کجا میشه این شخص رو پیدا کرد؟

----------


## sarasara2233

میشه هدفتون از ساخت این اپلیکیشن با وجود هزارتا مشابه رو بدونم مهارت خاصی ندارم فقط می خوام ببینم چه مزیتی قراره داشته باشه چون در سفر هایی که میرم خیلی به دیکشنری نیاز دارم ولی خب هنوز برنامه مناسببی پیدا نکردم و مثلا تو تور قبرس خیلی از جهت برقراری ارتباط اذیت شدم

----------

